# Remote Desktop tools like TeamViewer that do not need NAT IP forwarding



## mbzadegan (Apr 19, 2015)

Hi,
I need a remote desktop tool that does not need NAT table configuring in modem or IP identifying.
I try TeamViewer by emulators/wine and I can run it without error but when I connected to my device, there is no permission to view my FreeBSD desktop!
What are other Remote Desktop programs that do not need NAT IP Forwarding in the internet modem?
VNC family needs the real IP of the VNC Server!


----------



## Oko (Apr 19, 2015)

I am not quite following your post. What are you trying to accomplish? From Wikipedia I learnt that



> * TeamViewer* is a proprietary computer software package for remote control, desktop sharing, online meetings, web conferencing and file transfer between computers.



If you are after something like *Cisco WebEx* I can tell you that thing not even on Linux. My sales people always want such crap so they run Windows 7. This is the second or third time you are posting and seeking tools which have nothing to do with UNIX, even worse nothing to do with UNIX mindset. I will give you a friendly advise. If you are find yourself more than once even remotely thinking   about emulators/wine you are running the wrong OS on your desktop. Most people (with exception of System Admins) run OS not for the sake of it but for using applications. If UNIX toolbox doesn't contain all applications to make your day to day work productive you are definitely on the wrong forum. Do you self a favour and get the MAC. You will be much happier.


----------



## kpa (Apr 19, 2015)

If I'm reading right the OP is looking for a TeamViewer like solution that can punch trough NAT without user intervention or configuration of any kind. Just like what Skype does.


----------



## gkontos (Apr 19, 2015)

kpa said:


> If I'm reading right the OP is looking for a TeamViewer like solution that can punch trough NAT without user intervention or configuration of any kind. Just like what Skype does.


I was under the impression that Teamviewer uses https to tunnel the connection using their servers. Skype does that also?


----------



## kpa (Apr 19, 2015)

Skype uses a mix of different methods. One of them is UDP that allows very easy two way traffic trough NAT and can use direct connections from client to client. Failing that it will use the central servers with http(s).

The key here is that VNC for example doesn't use central servers, the incoming connections must be NAT'ed if the recipient of the connection is behind NAT and that requires manual work.


----------



## scottro (Apr 19, 2015)

Oko, teamviewer is useful for, for example, fixing a loved one's computer in their office, as said loved one can easily download and run it.    It runs well on Linux, and it connects by using the other computer's teamviwer ID and then gives you access to their desktop.   I've never looked deeply into its logistics though.   (In my case, I use it from a Linux machine to do things on someone else's Mac.  I wasn't able to get it running in FreeBSD, though I didn't try all that hard.)

Bah, and rereading your post, I see you know all that already. Never mind, but hello anyway.


----------



## Oko (Apr 19, 2015)

scottro said:


> Oko, teamviewer is useful for, for example, fixing a loved one's computer in their office, as said loved one can easily download and run it.


I use rdesktop for that. Windows 7 professional which we use comes with RDP server which just needs to be enabled.


----------



## mbzadegan (Apr 19, 2015)

SKYPE, WEBEX!
I think that I said clearly my request! Please do not go to margins. I need a tools that connect to my FreeBSD desktop remotely without my FreeBSD desktop real IP address.
It's because of my FreeBSD desktop has dynamic IP address and I have not any static IP address.
Now, Are you findout what I want?


----------



## teo (Apr 19, 2015)

kpa said:


> Skype uses a mix of different methods. One of them is UDP that allows very easy two way traffic trough NAT and can use direct connections from client to client.


Is it already possible to install skype in FreeBSD?


----------



## kpa (Apr 19, 2015)

teo said:


> Is it already possible to install skype in FreeBSD?



It used to be possible but since there is no native FreeBSD version of Skype the only solution has been the Linux version and it's not working at the moment. Hopes are not particularly high about getting it fixed.

You can be 100% sure there will never be a FreeBSD native version Skype since Microsoft doesn't see anything else as priority other and their own MS Windows.


----------



## scottro (Apr 19, 2015)

For what it's worth---I'm not ignoring what you are saying, but just explaining why I mention this--at least with my provider, the IP address changes very rarely.  So, it might be possible to use some sort of VNC solution, then, (if your ISP is like mine) every once in awhile, it won't work, and you'll have to wait till you get home to see what your new IP address is. (Or set up some kind of script to email you if it changes)

As Oko said, it may be difficult to get FreeBSD working as a regular desktop.  It can be done, but things like Skype, Teamviewer, and, as another example I've run into, the console extension for a browser to open a console on a VMware Vcloud virtual machine all require that I use Linux.


----------



## teo (Apr 19, 2015)

kpa said:


> You can be 100% sure there will never be a FreeBSD native version Skype since Microsoft doesn't see anything else as priority other and their own MS Windows.


Which is the native version for FreeBSD?  Have you heard of ricochet,  that this working on BSD?


----------



## Oko (Apr 19, 2015)

teo said:


> Which is the native version for FreeBSD?  Have you heard of ricochet,  that this working on BSD?


With all due respect that is a silly post. For example I really like net-p2p/retroshare which is cross platform but that is beyond the point. It doesn't matter what you, scottro or I can do. I can use vanilla ssh to do VoIP with scottro. Can everyone do that? No of course not. That is not practical. OP is Windows user and is looking for Windows applications on FreeBSD. This is like my going to Windows forum and complaining  that a lack of native scripting language is impeding my productivity. Windows simply doesn't have that. It is not designed to be used for serious purposes or by people like me.


----------



## gkontos (Apr 19, 2015)

mbzadegan said:


> SKYPE, WEBEX!
> I think that I said clearly my request! Please do not go to margins. I need a tools that connect to my FreeBSD desktop remotely without my FreeBSD desktop real IP address.
> It's because of my FreeBSD desktop has dynamic IP address and I have not any static IP address.
> Now, Are you findout what I want?



Being impolite to others when you ask for their help will not get you anywhere....


----------



## wblock@ (Apr 19, 2015)

Oko said:


> OP is Windows user and is looking for Windows applications on FreeBSD.


With all due respect, your narrow view is clouding your judgement.  OP has Windows machines to support, and is looking for a way to support them with FreeBSD.  This is not a unique situation, since most FreeBSD systems do not exist in a monoculture, and most FreeBSD users understand the value of pragmatism.


----------



## Oko (Apr 19, 2015)

wblock@ said:


> With all due respect, your narrow view is clouding your judgement.  OP has Windows machines to support, and is looking for a way to support them with FreeBSD.  This is not a unique situation, since most FreeBSD systems do not exist in a monoculture, and most FreeBSD users understand the value of pragmatism.


No offence taken. I am with you. I am also supporting few Windows machines myself. I think I was clear that I use Rdesktop on my UNIX end and run RDP server on our Windows 7 professional installation. One of gotchas  is that my Windows machines do have fixed IP addresses and valid authoritative DNS record. I am not sure what I would do if they don't. I will shut up and watch the rest of the thread.


----------



## mbzadegan (Apr 20, 2015)

gkontos said:


> Being impolite to others when you ask for their help will not get you anywhere....


Excuse me, Maybe my English accent was harsh because of my native language is other than English.
I heard some things about the tools that out of my topic subject.
Regards.


----------



## hukadan (Apr 20, 2015)

Summarizing what has been said in the previous posts, it seems that the most promising alternatives are VNC or RDP. Your main objections are the IP which is not static in your case and the fact that you have to forward ports.

Concerning your IP problem, I think it can be solved by using services such as noip.com (using dns/noip) or  freedns.afraid.org (using dns/inadyn, see inadyn(8) for details), among others. This should remove your need to know your IP.

Concerning the port forwarding, for sure you cannot avoid it using VNC (to my knowledge). But I think implementing one forwarding rule is less prone to errors than using emulator/wine and *TeamViewer*. 

If you have several computers and you do not want to implement a rule for everyone of them, you can use VNC with a ssh tunneling. Using this, you only have to implement one forwarding rule regardless the number of computer behind your firewall. The thread concerning RDP at the end of the post should help you to set this up (if your client is on a Windows machine, the following guide seems to apply).

Alternatively, if you need RDP (using net/rdesktop for instance), you can try the solution provided in this thread : Thread looking-for-a-rdp-repeater.26852.

It might not be the best solutions and I have not tried them myself. It is just what I would try if I were in your situation.


----------



## SirDice (Apr 21, 2015)

This doesn't seem to have been asked and there's a lot of confusion going on but _who_ wants to remote control _what_?


----------



## gkontos (Apr 21, 2015)

I was under the impression that he wants to control just his desktop. In any case, the only thing that can avoid NAT and punch holes into a firewall is a tunnel based utility.



mbzadegan said:


> I try TeamViewer by emulators/wine and I can run it without error but when I connected to my device, there is no permission to view my FreeBSD desktop!


----------



## mbzadegan (Apr 22, 2015)

Yes gkontos, I want to control my desktop.
Thanks hukadan, I'm going to test the noip.com service, It seems usefull for me.


----------



## mbzadegan (Apr 26, 2015)

I tried the noip.com service. As hukadan said this service is useful when going to resolve dynamic IP with a DNS name.
BUT, for access the remote desktop (without such TeamViewer) it needs port forwarding on the NAT rule of MODEM.
At the end, the problem of accessing FreeBSD desktop remotely didn't got resolved!


----------

